

CSS3 visualization of the App Store ranking - Ecco
http://apex.applidium.com/

======
Ecco
More details here: <http://applidium.com/en/news/app_store_apex/>. TL,DR;
Makes an AJAX request to Apple's RSS feed. Layout with Mustache. Super
lightweight (4Kb gzipped).

